# udevinfo -q path -n /dev/foo brings empty output

## sge_kane

Hi folks,

as stated in the subject, this happens:

```

moria kanne # udevinfo -q path -n /dev/input/mouse1

moria kanne #

```

So well, I got no idea why it is not working. Udev is up and running... Error cannot be there... 

I want to use it, as it is much easier to find proper paths in the sysfs, so a great help for the creation of rules... 

```

udevinfo -a -n /sys/foo

```

works without any flaws...

Many thanks for suggestions.

btw

I'm running 2.6.9-nitro4 and sysfs is properly mounted to /sys

sge_kane

----------

## Yogi-CH

 *sge_kane wrote:*   

> Hi folks,
> 
> as stated in the subject, this happens:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

FWIW:

My personal opinion is that the udevinfo command is busted.  I can copy/paste a similar command to yours right out of the udevrules guide and it'll come back with unknown query type.  The only successful command was dumping the database.  I am on 2005.0 (using KDE-3.4.1).  When I was on 2004.3 --> 2005.0 (using KDE-3.3.2) the udevinfo command seemed to work okay.

Since the command seems to be worthless I executed rm /usr/bin/udevinfo and yawned.

Small comfort, I know.  You are not alone.

----------

## frozenJim

Yeah... all these wiki entries are real nice... but udevinfo sure does not work on any system I have ever built.

I rebuilt a P4 this week - fresh everything - very minimal.  Hotplugging works fine, /sda1 is automounting just great with ivman... but udevinfo still seems "screwed".

Some commands work.. but not the "first" one you find in every tutorial out there:  

```
udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sda
```

Just a nice happy set of blank data gets returned.  So my journey through udevinfo-tutorial-land winds up at a dead end immediately.

I suppose somebody must have written udevinfo.  What a monstrous waste of time to write software with no documentation.  So now, instead of writing the wiki for it - we will find it simpler to reinvent the program and rewrite it just so we can have documentation.

What can it be doing anyhow?  Just a simple grep through /sys right?  Maybe we oughta just learn how to grep better - like REAL Linux guys?  I BET that this is why the guru's aren't complaining about udevinfo - they know how to use grep.

grrrr....   The only and tragic flaw with Linux is the lack of documentation.

Grrrrr....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## sge_kane

 *frozenJim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grrrr....   The only and tragic flaw with Linux is the lack of documentation.
> 
> Grrrrr....  

 

You really mean that? If you ask me, documentation for Linux stuff is in most cases lots better than for any other, you know which one I think of, OS....

I think, it's just that some basic low-level things are more manual than on other OS, but that is what most Linux users, just as me, don't mind....

As far as grep is concerned, I gotta say, it's an easy to use tool, if you know how to form regular expressions....

And concerning the topic of this thread:

I should have written earlier, since I opened it, some long time ago, that udevinfo works for me now. In my case it just was some screwed up udev version. Next time I remerged that 

package with a new version the commend did what I wanted it to. Right now, I still have udev-056, didn't emerge system/world for some time, that works flawlessly....

Cheers,

sge_kane

----------

## frozenJim

all right.. all right....

I don't really mean it.

Looking around my little office here, I see at LEAST $10,000 in Micro$oft-related manuals.  Each at about $85.00CDN.  Not a single one of them is valid for current software.  Very few of them actually answered the question that they were purchased to answer.

So, Yeah, yeah....  :Smile: 

Nothing will ever get me back to the Micro$oft world.  And Linux's documentation still sucks.

(can you run the line: udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sda ?  I suspect it won't work because of changes in how udev is creating my devices.  Maybe?)

----------

